# Alexandra Kamp will nackt die Robben retten



## mixara (13 Okt. 2009)

Schauspielerin ALEXANDRA KAMP setzt sich immer recht engagiert für den Tierschutz ein (Peta) und präsentierte sich schon vor wenigen Wochen nackt, in der Hand: einen gehäuteten Fuchs (Kamapgne der Peta gegen Häutung von Tieren), nun ist sie wieder nackig und demonstriert gegen Robbenklopper...Achja, wäre doch jeder Tierschutz sooo sexy: http://bit.ly/1gpung


----------



## Katzun (13 Okt. 2009)

sowas könnt sie öfters mal machen


----------

